# dvcapp.com



## slum808 (Nov 12, 2013)

Found this home made availability finder on mouseowners.com. The creator is using his dvcmember.com account to capture availability of all resorts. He has VGC 11 months out and others 7 months out. It seems to update every few hours so its not super accurate, but its faster than logging on to dvcmember. Its also great if your a renter looking for availability since you don't need to be a DVC owner.

GregT and I have been watching Aulani to see when the summer booking picks up and this tool is perfect for that. It will tell you the last time it saw a particular room type available.

Mouseowner threads
http://mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83649&highlight=dvcapp
http://mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84181&highlight=dvcapp


----------



## GregT (Nov 12, 2013)

This is indeed a great tool that Steve has found -- I'm glad he posted on it.   I've been very encouraged with Aulani availability in early-mid June (noting that continuous unit availability is not assured) and I've also been impressed with the (sporadic) availability at GCV.

And...I've recently bought Disney....(small package).....so this app has been reassuring that reservations are possible at the properties of greatest interest to me.

Steve, thanks for finding this and posting it!

Best,

Greg


----------



## ahmo (Nov 12, 2013)

This is great!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 13, 2013)

Apps like this are fine as far as they go.  

However, the only availability that *really matters* is what is there when you are ready to book a reservation.

When you are ready to actually book, availability is either there and you get your reservation, or it's not and you don't.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 16, 2014)

*dvcapp was shutdown*

 _"Sorry, Disney has requested that I shut down DVCapp.com. I hope this isn't the end, but if it is, I want you to know I love you all.
dvcapp ... gmail"_

Found on the disboards - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3220078
_"Hi, I really appreciate the kind words. I just want to let you all know that I was not contacted by their Legal department. I have taken it down because I was asked nicely to do so. I hope to have a couple more conversations with them about what may be OK to do."_


----------

